# wooden boat



## scoggins (May 30, 2010)

is their anyone in the Warner Robins area that would be interested in helping me with a Pirogue build?
 (long shot) or be willing to let me come in their wood shop and work?

hopefully I will not get berated like i did on the turkey hunting deal!!


----------



## scoggins (Jun 25, 2011)

try again....


----------



## chehawknapper (Jun 27, 2011)

I'ld be more than happy to help but I simply don't have the time. My wife is still waiting for another 14 footer ( the last one left the top of the truck at about 40 mph - flew great but landed poorly - never trust bungee cords!) and I think Nick is interested in one. So you would be third on the list. I hope you're young.


----------



## gstanfield (Jun 27, 2011)

You don't need help, just get out there and do it. I've built several, but me and my shop are still in Wyoming. If you want some free, easy to build plans for a stitche and glue pirogue check out bateau.com's "free canoe" plans here: http://bateau.com/freeplans.php

I've built several boats (it's a side job actually) and there's not much easier than one of these designs. Plus they have a really helpful support forum with tons of experienced builders located at http://forums.bateau2.com/ 

Boat building is a fun hobby and there's not much better than pulling a big ol fish aboard a boat you built yourself 

George


----------



## injun joe (Jun 27, 2011)

I'll second that. If you want a head start, Uncle John's has a pirogue kit that comes with the stems and frame sections precut. It's the first boat I built.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2011)

chehawknapper said:


> I'ld be more than happy to help but I simply don't have the time. My wife is still waiting for another 14 footer ( the last one left the top of the truck at about 40 mph - flew great but landed poorly - never trust bungee cords!) and I think Nick is interested in one. So you would be third on the list. I hope you're young.





I hate to hear about that little beauty takin` off like that. That is a shame. Sweet little rig, that one was.

Yep, I need to get my material up.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 27, 2011)

Nick i think Ben said yours is in POSITION


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2011)

dpoole said:


> Nick i think Ben said yours is in POSITION





We got a system worked out.


----------



## scoggins (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks everyone


I don't have a table saw  however I do stillhave a few friends at a local builder supply store that has a cabinet shop in it that will do the cuts for me after that it should be all ove but the crying so to speak.

(thank goodness for the "Good-ole-boy system" and trading SOWEGA cantalopes for services rendered)


----------

